# Drawer slides



## Benji687 (24 Jan 2021)

Cabinet is 450mm deep. What length drawer slides do I need. Thanks.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Jan 2021)

If you are talking about mechanical runners then 450's will fit but they need 450mm so it could be close.
The drawer needs to be made at 440mm


----------



## Benji687 (24 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> If you are talking about mechanical runners then 450's will fit but they need 450mm so it could be close.
> The drawer needs to be made at 440mm


Thanks Bob.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Jan 2021)

You'll need to notch out front and back.


----------



## Benji687 (24 Jan 2021)

doctor Bob said:


> You'll need to notch out front and back.


Notch out the bottom of side of drawer or back?


----------



## JBaz (25 Jan 2021)

If you are using mechanical runners, they need the drawer to be narrower than the opening (usually by 12mm each side) to allow the runner to pass through the opening with the drawer. 

If the drawer front is separate from the drawer tray and sits inside the cabinet frame (so the drawer front and frame are flush) then you need to allow for the thickness of the front when choosing the runners.

If the drawer front sits in front of the base unit, making the overall depth of the cabinet + drawer front 470mm, then you should be able to use the 450mm runner.


----------



## Benji687 (25 Jan 2021)

JBaz said:


> If you are using mechanical runners, they need the drawer to be narrower than the opening (usually by 12mm each side) to allow the runner to pass through the opening with the drawer.
> 
> If the drawer front is separate from the drawer tray and sits inside the cabinet frame (so the drawer front and frame are flush) then you need to allow for the thickness of the front when choosing the runners.
> 
> If the drawer front sits in front of the base unit, making the overall depth of the cabinet + drawer front 470mm, then you should be able to use the 450mm runner.


Thanks lads. Think You have solved my problem


----------

